# Potatoes Anyone?



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

You will  need very thin skinned red potatoes,about 2 lbs, So in a large skillet c/i if possible, heat 1/4 cp best walnut oil, til hot but not smoking, I use med-high heat add the potatoes  and saute, shaking the pan to toss from time to time, til the spuds are cooked through and browned all  sides, about 20 min. season with salt and pepper, and don't forget the nutmeg fresh ground. add more s&p if needed to Serve  sprinkle on 4 finely chopped garlic cloves,1-small bunch of parsley and 1 of chives toss to blend serve.
I love this with a roasted chicken. Or just a green sald, bread and potatoes. Yummy
kades


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2013)

Are the potatoes sliced or diced or something before sautéing?


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2013)

oh yummmmy, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Are the potatoes sliced or diced or something before sautéing?


 I use the red potatoes as small as I can get if I'd like them smaller I cut them in half or quarters.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

jkath said:


> oh yummmmy, Kades!


 Thanks Jkath 
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Think I'll try this for my family, they love potatoes 
I have a hard time coming up with ideas for things I don't really eat much and this looks like a winner!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I use the red potatoes as small as I can get if I'd like them smaller I cut them in half or quarters.
> kades


Thank you. It sounds simple and yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Think I'll try this for my family, they love potatoes
> I have a hard time coming up with ideas for things I don't really eat much and this looks like a winner!


 
great, hope they like it. How are you feeling? I hope better.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

kadesma said:


> great, hope they like it. How are you feeling? I hope better.
> kades


 
I'm sure they will, I feel better too thanks


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Ma, sounds great!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Ma, sounds great!


 Thanks kylie, they are good.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no doubt


----------



## chopper (Jan 5, 2013)

These sound good.  I have never purchased walnut oil.  Is it easy to find?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2013)

chopper said:


> These sound good. I have never purchased walnut oil. Is it easy to find?


 Here it is. I find it on the top shelves at the grocers along with avocado and peanut oil.
kades


----------



## Addie (Jan 5, 2013)

While The Pirate was here he spotted my one vine ripened tomato. He gave me an idea on how I would eat it this month. I buy just one tomato every month. So I remeved the stem, sliced the tomato rather thin. Some olive oil, sea salt, and rice vinegar. I prefer rice vinegar as it is mild and not an irritant to my stomach. I let it sit for a while. The sea salt brought out the flavor of the tomato. What a difference of what I have had in the past. I just wish I would have had some butter leaf lettuce. I could dunk it in the vinegar. Even though I really can't eat raw foods.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

What should I do with my potatoes to go with bbq beef ribs tonight? I have great big baking russets, and ingredients to do pretty much anything with them. I'm sort of leaning toward twice baked, but we have those pretty often. What would you do with them?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

If you are tired of baked potatoes I say make those wedge potatoes people were talking in the "Srooms" thread.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> What should I do with my potatoes to go with bbq beef ribs tonight? I have great big baking russets, and ingredients to do pretty much anything with them. I'm sort of leaning toward twice baked, but we have those pretty often. What would you do with them?


We like to do what many Italians call Jumped potatoes, This will make 4 servings. Scrub and peel1-1/4 lbs Yukon golds and cut into 1 inch pieces. Pour 1/4 cup of evoo into a 9-10 inch skillet.place pan over med high heat til oil is super hot,and a piece of potato sizzles when added to the oil. dry potatoes well then add to the oil.cook 2 min.turn potatoes and cook 2 min more. or til lightly browned.say 10 min in all Add salt & pepper to taste. Cover pan cook turning occasionally til done you can feel the potatoes give when pierced with a knife. for more taste add garlic and either rosemary or sage well chopped. to the pan just before you cover it
kades


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, bf requested twice baked, so I decided to do a fun twist on them. I scooped out the potato while it was still raw, using a spoon with a fairly sharp edge, and shredded the pieces like hash browns. Mixed together some melted butter, sour cream, chives, cheddar cheese, and asiago cheese, mixed it with the shredded potatoes, and scooped it into the hollowed out potato shells.  Sort of like scalloped potato that will have a crispy potato skin so you can pick it up and take a bite. Yum!

(They are in the pie pan because I got them started in the microwave and I don't have a square glass pan... )


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2013)

I do my X2 baked potatoes by cutting them horizontally instead of vertically. It is then easier to sit them in a muffin tin for the second bake. The next time use a grapefruit spoon to scoop out the potato. Works like a charm. When I am doing the 2X bkaed ones for a big meal and company, each potaot gets an individual addition. A couple sour cream, some shredded cheese, chives, etc. I put all the scooped out potatoes in one bowl, mash them, then add separately the rest of the ingredients in a smaller bowl.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I do my X2 baked potatoes by cutting them horizontally instead of vertically. It is then easier to sit them in a muffin tin for the second bake. The next time use a grapefruit spoon to scoop out the potato. Works like a charm. When I am doing the 2X bkaed ones for a big meal and company, each potaot gets an individual addition. A couple sour cream, some shredded cheese, chives, etc. I put all the scooped out potatoes in one bowl, mash them, then add separately the rest of the ingredients in a smaller bowl.



Huh, cutting the potatoes horizontally is an interesting idea. I cut them lengthwise because I like to pick the whole thing up and eat it skin and all. I usually do mine the same way though, just mash them all together in one bowl.


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> Huh, cutting the potatoes horizontally is an interesting idea. I cut them lengthwise because I like to pick the whole thing up and eat it skin and all. I usually do mine the same way though, just mash them all together in one bowl.


 
I cut them that way mainly so I can utilize a muffin tin for the second bake. They sit nice and tall and get a nice crisp skin and top.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I cut them that way mainly so I can utilize a muffin tin for the second bake. They sit nice and tall and get a nice crisp skin and top.



I usually put tinfoil directly on the oven rack and use the wire rungs to hold my lengthwise potatoes upright


----------

